# All Digests for Newsletter 2995



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 3, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Liberty Mutual commercial
Help please
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Just Finished Vintage baby sweater
Sweater completed
Teddies for Ukrainians .
Neat way to block squares
Puppy Knitted!
Happy socks
Hat and mittens
Katia 54 (Blue) Katia 51 (Orange) Socks....
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

How did you know when it was time
And now some levity
kk's April Second's Silliness
Bee Gees Group
The vanity top temporary solution
Spring Is Here!
Sorting out my patterns
Yard sale score
FLOWER SHOW in MN
kk's Wisconsin winter that won't go away
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

6 Skeins of Charisma BULKY Navy Blue
Lucci Yarn For Sale
Large Assortment of Bamboo Needles
*Links and Resources*

Slip Slip Knits 16 Stitch (K)
Simplicity Hat and Scarf (K)
Crochet Baby Bibs
3-Easy Eyelets
Easy Peasy Winter Set (K)
bunny sweater found on etsy
Reversible cable instructions
Crochet Baby Blanket Patterns
Porto Sweater fpr Women, S-5X (C)
Retro patterns
*Pattern Requests*

hats with bangles
Pull over
looking for a pattern
*Other Crafts*

GD card/booklet


----------

